# Whistling



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 6, 2006)

does your bunny act scared when you whistle?peapoo freaks out any time you whistle around her.. her eyes get realbig and she takes of running away...petey doesnt care at all...he justsits there... i wonder why peapoo gets so afraid?...does she think itssome sort of hawk or something?:?


----------



## bbgrl20 (Jun 6, 2006)

Whistling was the way I taught Mocha to not goin the kitchen Everytime she went in I'd whistle and now she doesntgo in there. So yeah, she doesn't like the sound,but she doesn't freakout


----------



## Nessa1487 (Jun 6, 2006)

Skippy will come to me if I whistle..doesn't bug him a bit.


----------



## kellyjade (Jun 6, 2006)

It bothers Apollo and Sophie, they stand verystill or run behind something, maybe it hurts their ears? :? But itdoesn't really bother Rex or Kahlua.


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 7, 2006)

It's funny you mention it...I've noticed thatboth of my buns (even Brave Maisie) get freaked out by it,too. At the very least, they sit there with their ears erect,COMPLETELY still...poor things. Must sound like a predator ofsome sort. :shock:


----------



## Eve (Jun 7, 2006)

It doesn't bother Rodney when I whistle, he isso laid back he doesn't pay attention to anything. Layla, on the otherhand, will thump if she hears whistling. She thumps at all strangenoises.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 7, 2006)

now everytime i whistle peapoo hops back to hercage...it doesnt freak her out as much as it did a few days ago, but itis a good way to get her to go back to her cage now


----------

